
A 1950s egg farm that hatched a business incubator - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/story/how-a-1950s-egg-farm-hatched-the-modern-startup-incubator/?mbid=social_tw_backchannel
======
Retric
Are there any real successes from the Incubator that includes office space
model vs just cash?

